

TwitHire, job board for Twitter - guzzul
http://twithire.com

======
spydez
TwitHire - because everyone wants to hire "an insignificant or bothersome
person".

Yeah, I get it. You're using Twitter and you wanted a short name so you
dropped the 'ter', but still...

